# tá babado!



## polyglotwannabe

Hi, almost no context, just a  comment about a youtube video. But I know  it is enough for you.

Aquela que dá like antes do vídeo porque sabe que _*tá babado! *_
Just want to confirm this translation of mine
_Try> she gives a like to the video before it comes out because she knows it is gonna  be good / interesting / cool?.
Thanks,
poly_


----------



## Vanda

Ufa! Tough. Babado pode ser interessante, mas pode ser fofoca. No seu contexto, como foi usado "tá babado", pode ser como você traduziu. Só que as gírias nascem, crescem e se multiplicam mais rápido do que eu troco de roupa.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks, Vanda, yes, I think that, by the context, it means interesting, good. The search gave fofoca as the first meaning and interessante as a second. I just wanted to confirm it with you. Thank you so much.


----------



## guihenning

_because she knows it's gonna be lit!_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Wow, guihenning, you're hep to the American gíria!


----------



## Alecm

Geralmente é uma gíria usadas por LGBTs ou mulheres.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Alecm, you're exactly right. Well, at least, the video features what it seems to me like a transgender singing a song.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

So, it means, if you are not from the LGBT community then you should not use it?


----------



## Alecm

polyglotwannabe said:


> So, it means, if you are not from the LGBT community and you should not use it?


I think so. Some women can use that too. But a hetero guy can be sound weird like saying "slay!" in English.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Got you. I totally understand. Thanks for telling me that!.


----------



## jazyk

Quero entender esse uso. Babado como adjetivo então significa interessante e é usado com o verbo estar? Posso dizer (eu não diria, é só para entender) que a novela das oito está babada para dizer que está boa?


----------



## polyglotwannabe

According to Alecm, you can say that, but it is considered gay. It's gay talk.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

jazyk said:


> Quero entender esse uso. Babado como adjetivo então significa interessante e é usado com o verbo estar? Posso dizer (eu não diria, é só para entender) que a novela das oito está babada para dizer que está boa?



Olha, só se usa no masculino, rs.
Dizer que uma novela está babada ficaria incompreensível e gozado, rs.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

_Olha, só se usa no masculino _
Fernando, I have a question: Is it acceptable for a man to say that without sounding queer?. That point was brought up by Alecm. I think it should be cleared up.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

NO! A straight man or even a straight-acting gay won't say that word.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Great. Thank you, buddy.


----------



## guihenning

jazyk said:


> Quero entender esse uso. Babado como adjetivo então significa interessante e é usado com o verbo estar? Posso dizer (eu não diria, é só para entender) que a novela das oito está babada para dizer que está boa?


O adjetivo não concorda com o sujeito porque aparentemente o artigo indefinido "um" está elidido. "_A novela tá [um] babado!_" se quiser fazer a concordância, o adjetivo será, então, "babadeiro": "_a novela tá babadeira!_". Pode ser usado com "ser" também.


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Mas eu e todos que conheço usam babado pra referir a fofoca , confusão... e ninguém é LGBT. 
"Menina, vou te contar o maior babado da festa de ontem."


----------



## jazyk

Como fofoca existe há muito tempo. É o uso como adjetivo com sentido apreciativo que me chamou a atenção.


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim também.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Havia até um sítio de fofocas chamado Babado, na década de 2000.

Também, ainda nessa década, perguntar a alguém se era "do babado" era uma forma de se perguntar se era guei.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Wow,


----------

